# Vermeer 605XL



## OLEX (Apr 7, 2014)

I am looking buy a used Vermeer 605 XL. Currently I have a 605G. I bale roughly 500 bales a year. Is the 605 XL a good baler or not? Plan on running it with a New Holland 7740. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Very recent thread:
http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/22039-605xlplus-vermeer-baler-review/


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

I have some neighbors that run them. They seem to do fine. I just can't bring myself to buy one because of the rubber mounted teeth. We have a good dealer in town too. The only thing I know of is to check the big roll in the bottom of the chamber. I have seen one that spider web cracked because the shaft was bent. Don't ask me how a person bends that one! Overall good machines I think.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have had excellent service from rubber mounted Vermeer teeth. Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> I have had excellent service from rubber mounted Vermeer teeth. Mel


Same here.

Until Deere came out with the heavy duty pick up teeth on the 8 series balers there were people trying to figure out how to put the rubber mounted teeth on their green balers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Waterway64 said:


> I have had excellent service from rubber mounted Vermeer teeth. Mel


Same here also.

The newer heavier ones are better yet!!


----------



## dieselknudt (Apr 8, 2014)

They were a very good baler, I am sure you are already firmiliar with the rubber mounted teeth from your G series.

They use a air bag from a truck suspension to set the density of the core so it is fairly easy to change your core.

The main bale tension is provided by hydraulic cylinders on each side.

If it has net wrap it is the older style which could be tempermental at times.

It would be a huge upgrade from a G, much nicer tighter bales, and easier baling.

The only thing is if you are going to be baling any low ground or a lot of hills you may be a little short on power.

I think that Vermeer reccomends a minimum of 75hp. I bale with a 604K which is basicly the same frame and in the low ground my 1086 IH has it's hands full. It does weigh over 9000lbs with a bale in it after all!


----------

